# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  SOS για μωρό ζεμπράκι!

## fotis_k

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια και καλη χρονια!!ενα ζευγαρι απο τα ζεμπρακια μου ειχε μια γεννα με πεντε ενσπορα αυγα.Το ενα απο τα πεντε πεθανε για αγνωστους λογους τος πρωτες 6 περιπου μερες..Τα υπολοιπα αρχισαν να σκανε αυτες τις μερες και τωρα ειναι τεσσερα στο συνολο!το προβλημα ειναι με το τελευταιο το οποιο ειναι και αταιστο!βγηκε σημερα(η τουλαχιστον σημερα το ειδα εγω) αλλα δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με τα υπολοιπα αφου το πρωτο βγηκε προχτες!τι να κανω;δεν ζηταει σχεδον καθολου φαγητο κι ετσι η γονεις του ταιζουν μονο τα υπολοιπα..Αν ηταν παπαγαλος ισως μπορουσα να το χειριστω καλυτερα αφου εχω μεγαλωσει αρκετα μωρα με κρεμα,αλλα αυτο ειναι πολυ μικρο σε μεγεθος και δεν νομιζω οτι θα καταφερω και κατι αν το παρω!τι μου προτεινετε;αυγο φρεσκο εννοειται οτι δινω στους γονεις αλλα δεν το τρωνε και πολυ..Να προσπαθησωνα δωσω λιγο κροκο στο μικρο;ισως τωρα δεν εχει ενεργεια και γι αυτο δεν ζηταει τροφη.Τι να πω..

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## xarhs

εγω με τα πουλακια(καναρινια) που ηταν στην ιδια περιπτωση... ρισκαρα και τα ταιζα..!!!! ας ηταν μια σταλια........ ισα για να παρουν τα επανω τους για να τα ταισουν και οι γονεις μετα...... εγω λεω να το ταισεις λιγο τωρα και παλι το βραδυ.... και πιστευω αυριο θα ειναι καλυτερα...!!!!!!

----------


## fotis_k

Να του δωσω κροκο;η κρεμα που ειχα ειχε ληξει και την πεταξα και δεν εχω!κι εγω πιστευω οτι αν φαει λιγο τωρα μετα θα ανακτγσει τις δυναμεις του και θα ζηταει κι αυτο!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω στην ιδια ακριβως περιπτωση εδινα κροκο τον οποιο ειχα ανακατεψει με λιγη φρυγανια...... και διαληση με καυτο νερο..!!!!! μετα απο λιγα λεπτα αφου το εκανα λασπη.... το ταιζα με μια αδοντογλιφιδα στο στομα.....(με κομμενη την ακρη) εγω λεω να του δωσεις σκετο κροκο.... και αφου το βραδυ δεν μεινει νηστικο αυριο θα εχει τη δυναμη να ζητησει και μονο του

----------


## mariakappa

την πρωτη μερα δεν ταιζουν οι γονεις.τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει στους παπαγαλους.

----------


## xarhs

στα καναρινια μαρια μερικα ταιζουν απο την πρωτη ωρα το πολλυ την δευτερη...... τα μικρα εχοντας απορροφησει ενεργεια την τελευταια μερα απο το αυγο αντεχουν μια μερα νηστικα.... αλλα απο κει και περα αμα δεν ταιζουν οι γονεις πρεπει να μπει το χερι το δικο μας για μια ενδυναμωση του νεοσσου να κρατηθει δυνατος και εν ζωη..... το ταισμα του νεοσσου τις πρωτες ημερες απο εμας δεν ειναι καθολου καλο..... αλλα αν προκειτε για τη ζωη του καταρριπτονται ολα

----------


## Efthimis98

Οντως ,οι γονεις αρχιζουν συνηθως να ταιζουν
απο την δευτερη μερα διοτι το μικρο εχει 
τροφη στον προλοβο του ηδη απο το εσωτερικο του αυγου.

----------


## mariakappa

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.γι'αυτο εγραψα την πρωτη μερα.εφοσον βγηκε σημερα μπορει να περιμενει μεχρι αυριο για να επεμβει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μηπως αφαιροντας το μικρο απο την πρωτη κι ολας μερα
προκαλεσει αγχος στην μητερα και εγκαταλειψει και τα αυγα και τα μικρα;

----------


## xarhs

το μικρο εγω πιστευω επειδη εχει διαφορα με τα υπολοιπα δεν πρεπει να μεινει νησττικο...... θα μεγαλωσουν πολλυ τα αλλα και δεν θα προλαβαινει τπτ το καημενο.... η μανα αγχωνεται ευθυμη αν ειμαστε ολη την ωρα απο πανω της..... και αυτο που θα κανει ειναι να μην ταιζει κανενα μετα!!!!! οποτε λιγες επισκεψεις διπλα της

----------


## mitsos143

καλη χρονια και απο εμενα! εγω αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι τα ζεμπρακια δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα καναρινια στο μεγαλωμα των ωεωσων.  Η γνωμη μου ειναι Φώτη οτι εαν παρεις το μικρο απο την φωλια  το ταίσεις και το ξανα βάλεις υπαρχει μια μεγαλη περιπτωση να μην το ταϊσουν και να το πεταξουν εξω ή ακομα χηροτερα να παρατησουν και τα υπολοιπα πουλια σαν αποτέλεσμα να χαλασουν την φωλιά. εάν θέλεις να το ρισκαρεις και να παρεις το πουλί να το ταϊσεις εσύ θα πρεπεί να το αναλαβεις εως οτου να απογαλακτηστει.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω δεν ειχα ποτε ζεμπρακια...... οποτε μπορει να λεω βλακειες.....!!!!!!! mitsos143 σε ευχαριστω που με διορθωσες αλλα εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι σαν τα καναρινια...!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Τί έγινε τελικά?Τί έκανες?

----------


## fotis_k

Τα νεα ειναι και ευχαριστα και δυσαρεστα!τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι καταφερα χθες και εδωσα λιγο κροκο στο μικρο και εφαγε και σημερα ηταν και λιγο ταισμενο!τα δυσαρεστα ομως ειναι οτι οι γονες απο το πρωι που τους ανοιξα τα φωτα δεν μπαινουν στην φωλια και ουτε ταιζουν τα μικρα!!Προς το παρον ειναι ολα ζωντανα αλλα δεν ξερω τι γινεται με την θερμοκρασια του σωματος τους!το μονο που δυστυχως κανουν οι γονεις ειναι να παιρνουν υλικα απο την φωλια τα οποια αλλα τα επανατοποθετουν και αλλα τα πετανε εξω απο την φωλια.Πηγα και πηρα κρεμα για παν ενδεχομενο μιας και αυριο τα μαγαζια θα ειναι κλειστα.Το μονο που εκανα τωρα σαν κινηση ηταν να γυρισω λιγο το κλουβι ετσι ωστε η φωλια να ειναι κοντα στο καλοριφερ!Τι μου προτεινετε;δεν εχω και πολυ ελευθερο χρονο για αποκλειστικο ταισμα αλλα το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ μωρα για κατι τετοιο και δεν θα παρουβ τα αντισωματα που χρειαζονται απο τους γονεις τους!

----------


## fotis_k

Και κατι ακομα που ξεχασα να γραψω!Οι γονεις κανουν συνεχεια πεταρισματα προς την φωλια και γυρνανε πισω στην πατηθρα.Σαν να θελουν να κρυωσουν τα μικρα ενα πραγμα! :S

----------


## mariakappa

μαλλον δεν επρεπε να τα πειραξεις.τωρα τι να πω... κανε οτι καλυτερο μπορεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μηπως ειναι υπερβολικα ανεβασμενη η θερμοκρασια στο σπιτι;
Φαντασου μεσα στην φωλια,θα "βραζουν".
Καλο θα ηταν να τα απομακρυνεις απο το καλοριφερ.
Μπορει να υπερθερμανθηκε η φωλια και να πεταριζουν για να κατεβει οσο 
γινεται η φωλια.

----------


## fotis_k

> Μηπως ειναι υπερβολικα ανεβασμενη η θερμοκρασια στο σπιτι;
> Φαντασου μεσα στην φωλια,θα "βραζουν".
> Καλο θα ηταν να τα απομακρυνεις απο το καλοριφερ.
> Μπορει να υπερθερμανθηκε η φωλια και να πεταριζουν για να κατεβει οσο 
> γινεται η φωλια.


Ευθυμη το σκεφτηκα κι αυτο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει τετοιο ενδεχομενο!το κλουβι τους παντα διπλα στο καλοριφερ ηταν,δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι-απλως τωρα γυρισα λιγο την φωλια προς ο καλοριφερ για να μην παγωσουν τα μικρα!Η θερμοκρασια του σπιτιου ειναι γυρω τους 23-24 βαθμους αυτη η στιγμη!

----------


## xarhs

αμα τα αφησεις σε ηρεμια.... μπορει να ξανα μπει στη φωλια...... μαλλον δεν επρεπε να την ενοχλησεις χθες...... στα καναρινια ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα..!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν δεν κατσουν και ταισουν τα μικρα να εισαι ετοιμος
για παν ενδεχομενο.
Να ελεγξεις αν ο προλοβος τους ειναι γεματος.
Μην εισαι ολη την ωρα απο πανω τους,να τα παρακολουθεις διακρητικα απο αποσταση χωρις 
να  σε βλεπουν,για να βλεπεις την αυθορμητη συμπαιτρηφορα τοτυς.

----------


## jk21

Nα επιστρεψει το κλουβι ακριβως στο σημειο που ηταν και με την ιδια οπτικη γωνια ! ακριβως ! 

αν δεν γυρνανε στα μικρα βαλε καπου εκει κοντα μια λαμπα να χτυπα τη φωλια (οχι να φωτιζει τα μικρα ,αλλα πλαγια ή πισω .κλειστου τυπου δεν ειναι; ) 


Η επεμβαση στη φωλια ,προξενησε την αναταραχη ... ελπιζω οχι μονιμη 

αν τα εγκαταλειψουνε οριστικα ,το εργο ειναι δυσκολο (χρειαζεται κατι σαν θερμοκοιτιδα ) και πρεπει να ταιζεις συχνα και απο λιγο τις πρωτες μερες

----------


## fotis_k

Τελικα ολα ειναι καλα!Οι γονεις απο το αποφευμα και μετα αρχισαν να ξαναμπαινουν στην φωλια και να ταιζουν τα μικρα.Ισως καποια λαθος μου κινηση τα αναστατωσε δεν ξερω!Σημερα κι ολας τα μικρα ακουγονται που ζητανε τροφη και οι γονεις μπαινοβγαινουν συνεχεια εναλλαξ και ταιζουν-οποτε φανταζομαι θα ειναι και καλα ταισμενα!Θα σας εβαζα και μερικες φωτπγραφιες αλλα δεν θελω να τα αναστατωσω..

----------


## xarhs

ωραια................... :winky: 
αφου τα ταιζουν μην τα πειραζεις καθολου......... αστα να μεγαλωσουν και μας τα δειχνεις τοτε

----------


## geocupra

μπορείς να βάλεις ενα μικρό σε μια άλλη μάνα.....σε μια άλλη φωλιά... ::

----------


## fotis_k

Κι εκει που ολα νομιζα οτι πηγαιναν καλα παλι κατι γινεται..Ειχα να κοιταξω απο προχτες μεσα στην φωλια και σημερα λες και το ξερα οταν ειχαν βγει οι γονες κοιταξα μεσα..Ενας απο τους νεοσσους εχει αιμα(!) μεσα στον προλοβο..Αντι για σπορακια διακρινεται ενα μωβ-κοκκινο υγρο!ανοιγοκλεινει συνεχεια το στομα του σαν να μην μπορει να αναπνευσει αλλα ζηταει φαγητο!Πρωτη φορα σε μια γεννα απο οσα πουλια ειχα στο παρελθον συνανταω τοσα προβληματα σε μια γεννα.Τι μπορει να ειναι τωρα αυτο;ετσι οπως το βλεπω δεν νομιζω οτι θα τα καταφερει..

----------


## fotis_k

*Ολα ειναι υπερβολικα ταισμενα και ο προλοβος τους εχει παρει και λιγο αερα μεσα..Υπαρχει περιπτωση απο την πιεση να εσπασε καποιο αγγειο και γι αυτο να γεμισε ο προλοβος με αιμα;;

----------


## jk21

να μην τα ενοχλησεις ! οτι και να ειναι ,δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι τοσο μικρα που ειναι .να κανεις ελεγχο το απογευμα σε στιγμη που θα εχου βγει μονα τους εξω ,να δεις απλα να ζει 

μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ειναι αιμα αυτο που λες ... τι τροφη τους δινεις; ποιο μιγμα και αν εχεις δωσει και κατι αλλο

----------


## fotis_k

Τροφη δινω παντα αυτη ( http://external.webstorage.gr/images...40-0693457.jpg )! Καθημερινα τωρα λογω των μικρων δινω αυγο και στο κλουβι υπαρχει παντα καιτο σουπιοκοκκαλο το οποιο τρωνε και οι δυο γονεις τωρα τελευταια.Η τροφη εχει μερικα κοκκινα μπιλακια(πελλατς ισως) αλλα δεν ειναι τοσα πολλα ωστε οι γονει να τα φανε και να τα δωσουν σε ενα μικρο.Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι προκειται για αιμα.

----------


## fotis_k

Τελικα οπως το περιμενα..Το μικρο δεν τα καταφερε!
Στο σημειο της φωλιας που ειχε πεθανει ειχε βγαλει κι ολας αιμα απο το στομα του.Δημητρη να σου στειλω με πμ φωτογραφιες μηπως βγαλεις ακρη;(η πες μου αν τις ανεβασω εδω σε περιπτωση που καποιος αντιμετωπισει κατι αναλογο) ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να μαθω τι προκαλεσε τελικα τον θανατο του.

----------


## jk21

πιθανον γενετικη εκαθαρριση ... οι γονεις ... κατι θα ειχε που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε .Αν το κανανε σε ολα τοτε ειναι θεμα κακων γονιων

----------

